# HID Kit, Mounts & Ballasts 8000K 35W



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I think you need to paint them or they will eventually rust and look awful, and buy Projectors.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I like your ideas and execution. I do agree, they need paint. And some projectors for those HID's would be nice too. 

I do like them, though!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

:goodjob: I do agree about getting projectors though


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

What baffles my mind is people picking colors like 8000k when 4300k or 6000k give you more light visible to our eyes. 

I guess being cool is more important than safety.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

with 8000k, I can get looks and functionality. 
thanks everyone for your input! considering I live near Seattle, they could definitely use some paint.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

I was just out in Seattle. Next time im out that way i like to take a look at your Cruze if hats ok


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice. Where did u get HIDs? Any issues with the DRLs with them?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I took my front bumper off and mounted the ballasts to the crash bar. Out of sight out of mind. 


Your way is unique and different. Congrats


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

im curious what hids they are i have DDM tuning and my problem is that when the driving lights are on the actual bulb is on high beam and when i switch to high beam the bulb goes to driving lights idk whats wrong anyone that could help would be great


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Does the Cruze has the DRL mod that other GM vehicles have to always defeat the DRLs?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

babymobilcruze said:


> Does the Cruze has the DRL mod that other GM vehicles have to always defeat the DRLs?


No. The only way to disable DRLs is to physically modify the headlight switch to turn off automatic headlights entirely.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

they're from DDM, wired the hi/lo harness in and everything works fine. not a fan of the DRL though.
I'm gonna look up the wiring schematic and see if I can't disable them somehow.


----------

